# Really small cichlids?



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

are there any very small cichlids that would fit into a 10 gallon tank?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

not that I am aware of..


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

rams................


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

shell dwellers L. "margare". Apistogramma panduro. Note don't keep more than one pair in such a small tank.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I didnt realize you could put rams in a 10 gal. Learn something new everyday..


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i acutally haven't a clue im just guessin could put a pair in there their tiny! lol.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can breed rams in a 10, but only if you already have a compatible pair. Change water frequently though, a little tank goes bad fast.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

*Blue Rams

Scientific Name:Microgeophagus ramirezi
Location:South America
Size:2"
Diet:Variety...Flakes and Small frozen foods.
Tank minimum:10 gallons
Cautions:Sensitive to nitrate changes.*


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

See i was right,  so dont go adding a clownfish to a tank of rams cuz the LFS told ya so


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

You have a few choices: Rams or Apistos (there are a lot available) or hard water cichlid shelldwellers (a few of these guys available too).


----------



## McT20 (Mar 4, 2006)

I have two Julidochromis ornatus in a ten gallon tank. My full grown female is 3" long and the male is 2". They are about as big around as my pinky.


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Apistogramma.... You can have a trio in a 10 gal...


----------



## ultasol (Mar 12, 2006)

I think you could get away with a pair of kribs in a planted ten. I put a pair of kribs in my quarantine (a ten with lots of java moss, extra from my planted tanks) and the darn things bred there!
Kribs are easy, fun, and I find them fascinating to watch. If you don't want breeding, buy two males (I think two females get touchier with each other than two males, based on my observations)


----------



## case sensitive (Apr 7, 2006)

Mine do great in a 10 gal.


















A couple of point(er)s.

Buy locally breed stock. Make sure your not getting Rams from Asia. They aren't nearly as healthy as wild caught, european, or american stock.

I have never had any problems with mine. I've done 2 emergency 100% water changes and other than them freaking out (losing color, etc) for ~1/2 hour, they were fine.

When introducing them, go very slowly. Float the bag for an hour or so, then open it. Take out 1 cup of water from the bag and replace with 1 cup from the tank. Repete every 10 or so minutes for the next hour-hour and a half. Trust me your rams will thank you for it.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I had kribs breed and raise fry in a 10. Provide a cave-like structure to breed in and plenty of hiding spots incase they have any domestic disputes though.


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

checkerboard cichlids are mad tiny and would work just fine. They look a little like spotted puffers with their short movements. Those guys can live with shrimp too which is nice in a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

checkerboard cichlids are great little additions, theyre tiny like 1-1.5 inches. Theyre mad smart and really cool looking. get one if you can they can sometimes be hard to find but do a google image search.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Give long name, there are at least three fish called the checkerboard cichlid.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

the one that my friend has in his tank and that i was asking about on another post is called Dicrossus filamentosus some sites call it the lyre tailed checkerboard cichlid but some times the pictures dont always match the name.
check the pic on this site. 
http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_Dicrossus_filamentosus.php


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

That a nice fish.


----------



## Ramis (Apr 10, 2006)

emc7 said:


> shell dwellers L. "margare". Apistogramma panduro. Note don't keep more than one pair in such a small tank.


My uncle had those he breeded them, they look awesome but if you kept more then one in that tank they'd get too big for the tank.


----------



## KRIBS (Jan 24, 2006)

You can do most dwarf cichlids from southamerica and some from west africa. You can also do Badis. Also some shell dwellers from lake tanganikiya.


----------

